# Porter Cable vrs Triton



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

There's been quite a bit of inquiries lately regarding the Triton Router - Woodcraft has the 2 1/4 for $209 and 219.00 for the 3 1/4. Anway I was impressed with some of the features and thougt I'd buy one - in searching the net for the bdest price I ran across PC's 894. It has basically the same features as the Triton, but more money. So I took a chunk from the Social Security Check and bought it.
Question which is better? Porter Cable is a bigger name, but which is better.

Note to Bobj3 and Aniceone2hold - you convinced me to build a table rather than buy one-the wood is purchased, cut and ready to put together. I took another chunk of the SS check and bought the KREG pocket hole system, when it's delivered I'll start building - just courious is KREG another mistake??

Angus


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The large Triton is designed specially for table use. Lots of nice comments on both models on the Oz wood forums site. Which is better? Which did you like the best? Both are quality machines. Only you can answer which is the right choice for you. I have put my Kreg jigs to good use. I like the new version better than the one I have which is the 2000 kit. I found some uses for this tool they never thought of. A good investment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Angus

"another mistake" No, you will be glad you got it, it can do many,many jobs.

I like the PC, you can get many extra items for it from just about anywhere 

Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Angus: I have the Kreg jig, and have had it for a year or more. It works great and 
produces a very strong joint. I have teamed the Kreg up with biscuit joinery in some cases. This allows me to glue up the joints run in the screws, and keep going without needing to clamp and wait till it's dry. Woodnut65


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mike said:


> I have put my Kreg jigs to good use. I like the new version better than the one I have which is the 2000 kit. I found some uses for this tool they never thought of.


Mike,
I know this is a router forum but was just curious to your comment about other uses for the Kreg that they never thought of. Care to share these newfound secrets?

Grant


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Angus,

This is just my opinion...

I'm on Soc.Sec. too... with all this talk about Porter Cable and the 890 series flaws & problems, I wouldn't touch one at all at this time. I don't like the way PC is trying to weasel out of taking care of their customers. (See the writeup that Mike has done & is still doing).

More & more I am seeing nothing but the same ole GREED for the almighty $$ that PC desires the most.

I hope you do not have the same base plate problems as others are having.
I hope, that if you do have problems with it, that PC will take care of you.

I wish you good luck & hope it works out.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Angus, good luck on the new Router. They look great. Hey I love my Kreg Jig! Used it to death on my shop cabinets. Lot of uses for it. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Grant, any time you need to fasten something stop for a minute and think of how the Kreg jig works. You will be surprised at how versitile this tool is. Let me tell you of one job made super easy by the Kreg jig. Last summer I was working with one of my buddies putting vinyl siding on a tall 2 story house in Detroit. In the contract my buddy said he would replace the sofit and facia board under the roof overhang. No big deal right? The roof peak sits at 38' and to make life easy we primed and painted 1 x 6" pine boards, installed the mount for the sofit sections on them and fastened the boards to the new plywood roof underlayment with construction adhesive and you guessed it, pocket hole screws. It was very easy to drill the boards on the ground and have them ready to screw in place. I dont think we could of finished this job any other way. I should add that we were working on 24' extension ladders on top of his chevy van. I wish I had video... and the job was a total success.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, I'm glad that you don't have a video, if one existed I would dob you into the health and safety Dept., A 24' ladder stood on a ute, I'm surprised at YOU.
Only kidding about dobbing you in.
Just had a thought, perhaps the word dob is an Aussie word meaning to report. Skype has been quiet lately! Harry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, I was sitting here trying to figure out what a dob was....lol.... now I know. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I leave in the sticks. Today I was in Fargo and visited Tool Crib of the North. I didn't run the Porter Cable 890 but it seemed like a quality machine except for one thing. Right in the store, using a band new model, I didn't think the lift mechanism worked as well as the Bosch. That is my 2 cents. It probably is a good machine, but the Bosch seemed to have a smoother lift mechanism. The Bosch I looked at could not, without modification but used in a router table and lifted from the top of the table. I think Nick has modified his and I wonder if he bought it that way. Nick, speak up if you care to.

Steve bolton

Now I have the Bosch or the Triton on my mind.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm not trying to push a sears/craftsman product but.. :http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers
It's reasonably priced I think.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Holy Cow. It think that said 119.00. That is almost free. Anyone else have one?

sb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

SB, I think Bj and a few others have one.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bj is this a true statement?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yes ,, I have two of them ...

Great router combo setup and Corey got one for Xmax this year..

==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is that a typical price?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Not to sure, but some of the members got them for less if I recall someone got it for 85.00 dollars with the Sears card , members ship thing.. but the 110.oo is hard to beat..

========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Steve, I have one 1 3/4 HP plunger... same plunge base only smaller motor and no VS and I got it for $59. and that was a steal. I loved that router and the plunge mechanism was smoother than my DW 618. For Christmas my wife bought me the 2HP VS 2 base combo. Pic attached. Regular price is 119.00 and there isn't a better value around. My wife got it for 109.00 a couple weeks ago in the store she told me. They have run internet sales for as low as 89.00 for this set up. 

This is a great router set up Steve and a steal. I have even seen 2 of the woodworking magazines using them in the mags and on TV. The soft start is excellent and they have 3 little LED lights work lights up inside around the collet that are great and there is a green indicator light on the top of the motor that indicates it's plugged in. The set up comes with a dust chute that actually works for EACH base. I mounted the fixed base to a 7 inch OP plate and tried it in my mini table and I love it there and adjusting the height is so easy and they don't advertise it but if you drill a hole in the plate and get a ball end allen wrench you can adjust the height from the top side. Very cool. comes with a edge guide and it comes.

I don't keep most cases but this one is worth keeping around if you don't have drawers to store them in. Every thing actually fits and doesn't roll around. My dewalt case was a joke and nothing stayed in place and I chucked it right off. Same with that great Bosch jig saw but the case was a POS. 

I am not sure who makes this one for Cman but it is suspect to be a composite of Black and Decker/Porter Cable/Dewalt parts since B & D owns all those companies now and the motor top looks like a PC to me. 

At this price you can afford to have several routers around dedicated to different jobs  when you got extra cash. I got 2 great routers - 2 plunge bases and a fixed base for $168.00 and accessories. can't get that anywhere else right now. Craftsman gets beat up a lot and rightfully so on some of the crap they put out for a period but they have really stepped stuff up in the last 2 -3 years and these routers are the cream of their catalog.. that is for sure.

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Corey,
I think with Craftsman, it goes in spurts. If you notice, they'll have top quality tools for about 4-5yrs straight then wham, it goes to pot for about the same length of time. Most of my hand tools, if not all, are Craftsman. I do believe in them, (sometimes). LOL

I think on all of craftsman routers, if you look closely at "their" plates, you'll see the allen screw/bolt for above table top adjustments. Even the pro series one I purchased 5yrs ago has this option.


----------



## waholloway (Dec 29, 2007)

i bought the triton about six months ago, it has worked excellent in a table mount config. i have built an entire kitchen cabinet set. one really nice feature is the self locking arbor.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

SB, The Bosch 1617EVSPK that is current production has a hole in the base for through the table height adjustments. If the model you looked at did not it is what is referred to as "new, old stock".

The new Craftsman router models are very popular and have the right features for the money. I would say these are the best deal going for the average home woodworker. If you plan to use the router on a daily commercial basis I would stick to the units designed for this type of work such as the Bosch or big PC.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I have both the Triton 3.25 and the Craftsman combo kit. I love 'em both. The Triton resides in the table and the Craftsman ( plunge base mostly ) takes care of any freehand stuff. Someone on a budget could probably get by with just the Craftsman set and use the fixed base in your table and just drop the moter out for free hand plunge work. A rookies perspective, cheers.


----------

